
Paradox of Tolerance - deegles
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance
======
headalgorithm
See discussion from 2019:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18963574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18963574)

~~~
deegles
I thought this would be good to resubmit given the current discussion around
social media posts.

